# Ugly.



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

I opened the hook of the lead rope and quickly and quietly tried to fasten it onto his halter. He didn’t like the movement and shied away from me, bringing me to the ground. I was thankful that in that instant, I was able to get the lead rope latched on, even if it was no longer in my hands. Before I had time to get up, I felt slight pressure on my feet. I peeked over my shoulder behind me and saw Ugly licking the bottom of my paddock boots. _'Weird horse,'_ I thought. 

I caught sight of the end of the lead rope and snatched it before he could drag it out of reach. He started a bit, but my grip was firm and he couldn’t escape. I carefully made my way to the stall door and opened it just enough so I could exit, still holding on tightly to the rope. I wondered how he would fair walking down the hall and into the trailer. 

Finally, thinking there’s only one way to find out, I opened the door up all the way to let him out. He just stood there with all of his feet together as if he was standing on a small platform. I think he was waiting for the right moment because all of a sudden, he leaped forward and took off toward outside, pulling the lead rope out of my hands. I was glad he wasn’t very fast, or smart, because Paul was able to catch him as soon as he got outside. I brushed the sawdust off my clothes and winced as I noticed my hands were burned from the rope. 

I met Paul outside, slightly embarrassed I couldn’t lead Ugly out. Paul had him somewhat calm and was petting his forehead.
“Jumpy little guy, huh? What’s his name?” Even more embarrassed I answered,
“Ugly. It’s on his name tag on his halter,” I said pointing to his name tag.
“Ugly? Really? Aren’t you gonna rename him?” He asked, raising an eye brow. I shook my head.
“Na, I think it suits him. I mean he _is_ ugly,” I said, looking him over. “Plus I’m not keeping him so there’s no use in renaming him,” I pointed out. Paul just shook his head and laughed.
“’Kay, whatever. Help me get him in the trailer, will ye? Get another rope from the back of my truck an’ wave it behind ‘im,” he said, pulling Ugly hard in the direction of the trailer. I grabbed a dark green rope and swung it fast behind Ugly’s butt. After a couple swings, the rope made contact with Ugly’s colorful hide making him lunge forward onto the trailer. Paul jumped inside and hastily tied Ugly in place as I closed the butt bar(?) in behind. After closing up the trailer and making sure everything was secure, Paul got into the truck and headed to his house with me driving close behind.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

*Chapter Two: First Impressions* (not finished)

When I got out of my car at in front of the barn at Paul’s, the first thing I heard was thump, thump, thump! I sighed. I waited for Paul to get out of his truck before opening up the back of the trailer. There was crap everywhere and Ugly was shaking like a Chihuahua. Paul hopped into the front to untie and back Ugly out when I heard him say,
“I think it’s safe to say he’s afraid of trailer rides; he chewed up all the padding off the (chest bar) up here!” he said, angrily.
“Sorry, I owe you,” I said apologetically.
“Heads up, he’s comin’ out,” He told me as Ugly swiftly backed out, tripping as he reached the ground. He was still shaking and sweaty; with nostrils flared, he looked alertly at his surroundings, his ears sill lopsided. I decided to wipe him off (since hosing was definitely not a sane option) and went to let him out with Caper, a friendly and handsome older bay welsh pony gelding.

I lead Ugly in the direction of the fence while Paul swung the lead rope close behind. As I opened the gate and tried to lead Ugly in, he planted all four feet in the ground and threw his head up defiantly away from the field. No matter how hard I pulled or how fast Paul swung the rope, Ugly wouldn’t move.

“He won’t go in the dang field! Ugh! I hate this stupid horse!” I exclaimed. Paul stopped swinging the rope and raked his fingers through his tawny blonde hair, looked at me and shrugged. I thought about where we could put Ugly. While we were talking, Caper walked around the trees, out of sight. I felt the lead tug slightly as Ugly grazed his way into the paddock. As the rest of his weird body passed the entrance to the field, Paul and I hurriedly shut the gate. Before he could run away, I reached over the fence and unhooked the lead rope. I let out a sigh.

“Hah! Give a pony food and he’ll do whatever you want!” he said laughing. I smiled at that; I was glad I didn’t have to deal with a bad pony for the rest of the day. I opened my phone to call my mom and tell her I’d be late (I still hadn’t been to the barn to ride) when I noticed all the missed calls. There were two from the barn, four from dad and seven from mom! I closed my eyes and imagined how angry and worried everyone was. I quickly dialed the number 10 on my phone, my mother’s speed dial, and listened while it rang. I wasn’t listening long before I heard my mom’s rushed hello.

“Where have you been, Evie? No one’s been able to get a hold of you all afternoon!” I turned the phone on mute as she nagged on and on about responsibilities and other stuff moms talk about. After a few minutes, I turned the phone off mute and told her I was hanging out at Holly’s house –because she’d freak if I was at Paul’s– and that I’d be home soon. After I hung up, I noticed Caper had left the trees and was heading for Ugly. I glanced over at Ugly, who’s ears were back and was backing towards caper, an obvious sign of aggression. Caper, the affable little pony he was, had his ears perked forward and was completely oblivious to Ugly’s bad temper.

Suddenly, Ugly started viciously kicking out at Caper with bad aim. He bared his teeth and reared then lunged at Caper. Caper turned on his heels and galloped quickly away from Ugly. My jaw dropped without my knowing. This horse is impossible I thought.

“Hey, Paul? I don’t think Ugly likes Caper. Maybe we should put him by himself,” I suggested.
“Really? Ev’ryone likes Caper. I guess just go put ‘im in the small field next to Remy’s field. I’ll take some hay and feed over there, too so he doesn’t do anything funny,” Paul said, shaking his head in frustration. I was sorry I was putting him through all this. He was being really nice about letting Ugly stay, especially since I couldn’t pay him for any of this.
“Ugly!” I called; I knew I wouldn’t be able to catch him, but I was trying anyway. To my amazement, Ugly walked right up to me. I pat him on the neck, then reached around and got the rope. The moment he saw the rope, ugly wheeled around and took off away from me. I clutched the rope tightly, mad and aggravated beyond reason.

After two hours of running around, Ugly finally gave up and let me lead him out. I put him into the small field next to Remy, picked up the hay and grain on the outside of the fence and pushed it under to Ugly. I helped Paul park the trailer, and then I got into my car and drove home before Ugly could do anything else.

* * * *
The next day, I was at the barn riding Fonzie, a pretty three year old chestnut warmblood gelding, when I got a text from Paul: _“evie get ovr here now! ur pony is ruining everything!”_

I let out a sigh. I was starting to get really fed up with that pony. _What the hell had he done this time?_ I thought to myself. I hurried cooling Fonzie down, put him away, got in the car and made my way towards Paul.

When I pulled into the barn, I saw Paul outside waiting for me. He looked annoyed. Before getting out, I glanced over to where Ugly was. All of the top boards on the fence were either chewed to bits or taken down! The red metal gate was bent, and Ugly was sitting there, happy as can be, scratching his butt on the fence. I got out of my car, utterly embarrassed and sorry.

“Oh my gosh, Paul, I’m so incredibly sorry! I didn’t know he’d do all that! I can help fix everything, and I could even save up money, after I get a job, and help buy and electric fence around the top. That way he couldn’t chew th–,”
“No! I don’t want you to pay for anything, I don’t want you to make it up to me, all I want is for you to get that animal out of here! Now!” he yelled, interrupting me, I might add.

*the random stuff in parenthesis are stuff I'm not sure the names of.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Critique and advice and ideas are welcome!! message me or reply with funny stories about your ponies and they could end up in the story, credited to you! 

I also Need help on where to go from here, as I am slightly stuck.


----------

